# Selling steroids cheper prices!



## fitnesSTR (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello guys,

I from Europe and i am selling steroids whosale(big quantity).I offer big varaity of products on CHEAP PRICES. I can send the packages via 100% discreetly method all around the world. My target are guys with fitness centers or guys which sells fitness drugs. I can send swatch(test) order to you to see the quality of my products. You can test it in laboratory ! (100% real and working products). When you agree that everything is fine you can purchase bigger quantity.
If someone is intersted can contact me on skype: nasko_kulov I dont have permission to post my email.

Have a great day guys!


----------



## Milo (Mar 28, 2017)

Give me your address and Ill perform an in-person pick up.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2017)

What a dick, hahaha


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 28, 2017)

I'll take 10 of each !! Product first cash later though


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 28, 2017)

Is there other forums that do this ? I just dont get it


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 28, 2017)

Get the fukk out of here.

Hope you have a great day too!


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 28, 2017)

fitnesSTR said:


> Hello guys, If someone is intersted can contact me on skype


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2017)

You had me at cheper prices


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 28, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> Is there other forums that do this ? I just dont get it


Yes. And people buy it.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 28, 2017)

So you're in to fitness........?


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 28, 2017)

Where do these people come from?  He wont be here long.


----------



## fitnesSTR (Mar 28, 2017)

i really dont understand why hate so hard ? Is it forbidden to sell or buy steroids ? I am not scammer. I am talking to people who selling steroids if you are not intersted go away. thanks


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 28, 2017)

fitnesSTR said:


> i really dont understand why hate so hard ? Is it forbidden to sell or buy steroids ? I am not scammer. I am talking to people who selling steroids if you are not intersted go away. thanks



Here's the thing: no one invited you here. We're not a 'source board' where people like you come to hawk their wares. You're the virtual equivalent of a telemarketer. Based upon the reception you've been getting, one might think you'd be savvy enough to know where you're not welcome and to move-on.

Instead, you're now 'pushing back', telling people who were here long before you and who will be here long after you've moved on to your next board to 'go away'. 

Just curious: how do you suspect thats going to work out for you?


----------



## fitnesSTR (Mar 28, 2017)

I really didnt know that someone have to invited me before i can post. Í want to cooperate with guys which are intersted to buy steroids on better prices. My targer is not boys which just spam because they have not another job to do. Let explain you something I offer better prices ( cause in my country the steroids are not forbidden this follow lower prices) And you guys buy steroids on 500% bigger prices but when i put offer for better price everyone hate me and tell to go away. I didnt offer cocaine or canabis i offer medical stocks which every bodybuilder use. thanks


----------



## snake (Mar 28, 2017)

fitnesSTR said:


> If someone is intersted can contact me on skype: nasko_kulov I dont have permission to post my email.
> 
> Have a great day guys!



Skype....lol


----------



## fitnesSTR (Mar 28, 2017)

i dont have permission to post my email.. where is the problem ?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 28, 2017)

fitnesSTR said:


> I really didnt know that someone have to invited me before i can post. Í want to cooperate with guys which are intersted to buy steroids on better prices. My targer is not boys which just spam because they have not another job to do. Let explain you something I offer better prices ( cause in my country the steroids are not forbidden this follow lower prices) And you guys buy steroids on 500% bigger prices but when i put offer for better price everyone hate me and tell to go away. I didnt offer cocaine or canabis i offer medical stocks which every bodybuilder use. thanks



We don't want ANYONE selling ANYTHING. 

Fk off m8.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 28, 2017)

Well, good to see things haven't changed in my absense.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2017)

Well aas are illegal in this country, and we don't dig dudes like yourself throwing out the legality of juice in your country. You have scammer written all over yourself. Oh and 500% bigger prices, what??? Lolol


----------



## Jmn (Mar 28, 2017)

Some people don't use Skype 
there are just a lot of scammers out here and the approach was horrible. I just got took from a trusted source of whom I used for years nearly $1200. Been listening to excuses for 10 months and was told I would get it all on my next order which has now been nearly 3 months and another $300.  I am looking for a good source of GH & IGF at the moment 
Regards


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 28, 2017)

It just keeps going and going  wow REALLY !!!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 28, 2017)

Zeigler said:


>



Ummm wtf man hahahahahahahaha I'm making a home made video for you now !! Get ready for the p.m


----------



## Jmn (Mar 28, 2017)

I certainly wasn't meaning for my post to come of as some sort of advertisement. I was just pointing out the fact that I hate Skype and the fact that with posts like his reads scam to most of us. I am going be tired of being taken or scammed even from ones that used to be trusted and then turn. I have been in this game since mid eighties and have seen it all at this point. I truly hate a damn scamming thief. That's all


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2017)

Wtf you guys... let's look at the facts.

His product is cheper 

He states he isn't a scammer 

Clearly he just wants to help you guys get bigger


----------



## NoQuarter (Mar 29, 2017)

That's a good one, cheaper, not a scam, and bigger? Ha ha,   Finally, i have found what I have been looking for!


----------



## Jmn (Mar 29, 2017)

Pillarofbalance there is some reasoning to your response. I suppose one of us should step out and try this guy. Someone has to be the Ginny pig. Any volunteers or should I be the first.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2017)

NoQuarter said:


> That's a good one, cheaper, not a scam, and bigger? Ha ha,   Finally, i have found what I have been looking for!



See this guy gets it... you spend all this time researching worried about getting scammed. But then this guy cuts thru all the red tape and just let's you know he isn't a scammer.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 29, 2017)

Jmn said:


> Pillarofbalance there is some reasoning to your response. I suppose one of us should step out and try this guy. Someone has to be the Ginny pig. Any volunteers or should I be the first.



I say give it a try. Just outside the walls of this site. Then come back and let us know how it went.

Good luck! May no misfortune come your way.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 29, 2017)

Jmn said:


> Pillarofbalance there is some reasoning to your response. I suppose one of us should step out and try this guy. Someone has to be the Ginny pig. Any volunteers or should I be the first.


If you're really that dull, you deserve to pin unfiltered gso.


----------



## fitnesSTR (Mar 29, 2017)

I will no scam anyone. You guys really didnt understand one simple fact: If i scam your 100$ i will no be rich, if i creat long partnership with guys which have target to selling these producst i did lots of more money.I am not 18years boy who need your 100$. Really if u are not intersted go ahead.(i understod from yours posts that u are scammed lots of time and everyone one who tell selling steroids is scammer so how u think the steroids come ?) You guys said that skype is funny. Ok but i didnt have persmission to post my email in this forum so i can give only skype. Good day!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2017)

fitnesSTR said:


> I will no scam anyone. You guys really didnt understand one simple fact: If i scam your 100$ i will no be rich, if i creat long partnership with guys which have target to selling these producst i did lots of more money.I am not 18years boy who need your 100$. Really if u are not intersted go ahead.(i understod from yours posts that u are scammed lots of time and everyone one who tell selling steroids is scammer so how u think the steroids come ?) You guys said that skype is funny. Ok but i didnt have persmission to post my email in this forum so i can give only skype. Good day!



See guys he will no scam anyone cause then he no be rich and he want lots of more money.  He wants a long partnership with lots of guys. Domestically speaking. And he is not 18 years old boy. He is mature cougar.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2017)

fitnesSTR said:


> I will no scam anyone. You guys really didnt understand one simple fact: If i scam your 100$ i will no be rich, if i creat long partnership with guys which have target to selling these producst i did lots of more money.I am not 18years boy who need your 100$. Really if u are not intersted go ahead.(i understod from yours posts that u are scammed lots of time and everyone one who tell selling steroids is scammer so how u think the steroids come ?) You guys said that skype is funny. Ok but i didnt have persmission to post my email in this forum so i can give only skype. Good day!


i like to watch people like you suffer


----------



## fitnesSTR (Mar 29, 2017)

I understod from you that you were scammed many times and you dont trust anyone. Ok so give me time i will prove all of u that i am trusted. It is meaningless to say something more. 
Thank you.


----------



## Seabiscuit hogg (Mar 31, 2017)

Muh dbol!!! Lmao


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 31, 2017)

Can't believe I wasted time reading this entire thread....was hoping to see him get banned and come back under a different tag just to keep pushing garbage on a non-selling forum.  Plus, it's clear he just needs a few hundred bucks to buy the latest copy of Rosetta Stone English so he can better pedal his garbage and/or read the forum rules prior to posting.


----------

